# Treadmill?



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone hereus train their dogs to run on a treadmill? I saw this on youtube and thought it was a great idea for handling anxious dogs with pent up energy. Granted you still need time to train and work the dog's brain.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought about it but a GSD has a very long gaiting stride and it's difficult to find a treadmill (especially an affordable one) not specifically designed for dogs that can match the GSD's stride, otherwise the dog is gaiting wrong on the treadmill. I'm just going with biking instead.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

We started Max on the treadmill when we first got him at 8 weeks. He was always jumping up on it and using it like his private perch (not turned on). So, I started turning it on in a slow walk speed and carried him while I walked on it. He didn't mind at all. I then place him down between my legs (again pretty slow speed and Sarah placed herself at the front of it, because he had a tendency to try and out run it. He's 14 weeks now and he's been on it about 12-15 times now. We obviously are not pushing him, but he does seem to really enjoy it. He has to be closely supervised and sort of gently held by the collar or on leash, but he can do just about any speed. 

Max is pretty much fearless and I'm not sure that a lot of dogs wouldn't be spooked by one. The key for us was getting him used to it and the sound very early. I'm looking forward to using it as a healthy adjunct to his walks and play time. Taking it slow and hoping he craves it a little eventually.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

One of my boxers loves it, the other one won't go near it. Chelsea will go and sit on it and wait for me to turn it on. I only leave her on for 10mins and I never make her run, just a nice walk, the other day I got Hawkeye on it at first he tried to get of, but it only took about a min and he was walking on it I only left him on for 3 mins. I'm hoping he gets to like it as much as Chelsea does, it's great for built up energy on the days you can't take them out.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I think they're a great way to exercise your dog when you can't walk them. Iv'e been thinking about getting my dogs one so on those rainy days (not that there's a lot of them in southern california) so they can get their energy out.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Liesje said:


> I thought about it but a GSD has a very long gaiting stride and it's difficult to find a treadmill (especially an affordable one) not specifically designed for dogs that can match the GSD's stride, otherwise the dog is gaiting wrong on the treadmill. I'm just going with biking instead.



Agreed. I have a very nice, high-end treadmill and I tried putting Cash on it but his back feet kept coming off. Also I didn't want dog fur in my good treadmill!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've put Dakota on a treadmill. Mine is a longer one which was suitable for running (some are not).

I work her up to a fast walk and stick with the speed that she is walking easily. I only keep her on for a max of 10 minutes. I think the speed is 2.7 miles per hour. I used to walk at 4 miles per hour on the treadmill. I need to get that speed back.

I will be taking her on a small bike daily bike ride and keeping her at a slow trot.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Treadmill puppy Max at 15 weeks...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You can get a dog treadmill custom made. Or make one yourself, let me find a few links for you.

Here's a nice read:
http://www.pitbulllovers.com/training-articles/training-your-pit-bull-for-treadmill-work.html

Colby I have heard nothing but good things about, they aren't cheap though. 
http://www.colbypitbull.com/treadmil.htm

Better off making your own carpet mill or something... Far cheaper.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a dog's first time on a homemade carpet mill...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Love the carpet mill!! You made that? Cool!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Love the carpet mill!! You made that? Cool!!


Nah, I don't think I could build even a gingerbread house, but whoever did make that one did a great job. It doesn't look like it would be terribly difficult to build. 

Carpet mills are powered BY the dog, so the dog gets more of a workout and I think it's safer than an electric mill. If the dog trips he won't get hurt.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy loves her treadmill. I've got a nice big one so it works. It wasn't easy to get her on there either. She HATED the noise it made and was definitely scared of it. 

I started to turn the treadmill on and give her treats. She eventually got over the sound and was able to stay in the same room when it was on. Then i kind of just plopped her down on it and stood next to her to make sure she didnt fall and started at slow speeds. It took a couple attempts, but she got the hang of it. Now I just say - "want to go on the treadmill?" and she bolts to it. She knows when she's done, she gets a nice treat so I think that's why she gets so excited. 

It's good for rainy days. I usually don't use it if it's sunny out and i can get her outside, but it definitely comes in handy when it rains for days. I'll let her go for like 25 minutes at either 4 or 4.5 MPH.


----------

